# Windows Vista / XP - Freigabe: lesen ja, schreiben nein



## DarthShader (27. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf der einen Seite einen Rechner mit Windows Vista Home, auf der anderen Seite Windows XP Professionell.

Auf dem XP Rechner ist ein Verzeichnis freigegeben, für einen Benutzer "Test" und zwar mit allen Rechten, also "Vollzugriff" (Lesen und Ändern).

Auf dem Vista Rechner ist dieses als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden. Auf beiden Rechnern ist derselbe Benutzername angelegt, und das selbe Passwort wird verwendet.

Der Vista-Rechner kann nun das Verzeichnis lesen, z.B. eine Datei darin öffnen. Aber er kann diese Datei nicht verändern und speichern - Vista meldet, dass dazu die erforderlichen Rechte fehlen, obwohl ich doch bei den Freigabe-Berechtigungen auf dem XP-Rechner "Vollzugriff" angegeben habe.


Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso der Vista-Rechner keine Schreibrechte in dem Verzeichnis hat?


Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## deepthroat (27. November 2009)

Hi.

Hast du wirklich die Freigabe mit dem richtigen Benutzer eingebunden? Der Benutzer Test auf dem einen Rechner ist aber nicht gleich der Benutzer Test auf dem anderen Rechner. (dazu müßtest du die Rechner in eine Domäne aufnehmen)

Prüf mal die Dateizugriffsrechte (NTFS-Rechte) ob der Benutzer auch in das Verzeichnis schreiben darf. (im "Sicherheit" Tab in den Ordnereigenschaften).

Gruß


----------



## DarthShader (27. November 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ach je, da sind ja auch noch Rechte versteckt  Ich habe den Benutzer dort nun hinzugefügt und ihm die Schreibrechte gegeben, jetzt funktioniert es auch.

Vielen Dank!

Wie verhält es sich denn mit den Schreibrechten dieses "Sicherheit"-Tabs und mit der Freigabe? Damit ein Benutzer dort reinschreiben darf, muss beides auf Schreibzugriff gestellt werden, oder haben die Einstellungen unter "Sicherheit" Vorrang?


----------



## deepthroat (27. November 2009)

DarthShader hat gesagt.:


> Wie verhält es sich denn mit den Schreibrechten dieses "Sicherheit"-Tabs und mit der Freigabe? Damit ein Benutzer dort reinschreiben darf, muss beides auf Schreibzugriff gestellt werden, oder haben die Einstellungen unter "Sicherheit" Vorrang?


Die Freigaberechte haben Vorrang. NTFS-Rechte von dem anderen Rechner aus darf man nur ändern wenn man bei der Freigabe Vollzugriff hat und natürlich das NTFS-Recht hat.

Gruß


----------

